# Stanley 248 Weatherstripping plane blades?



## Jarrhead (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a nice condition version of the a Stanley 248 weatherstripping plane, but it only came with one blade, 3/8" wide. I would like to be able to use this plane for drawer bottom grooves, but I can't find blades for it anywhere. does anyone know of a source? Apparently the blades from Stanley's 238, 248, and 248A are all interchangeable. I don't believe any of those planes are still being manufactured, so I assume I would need an aftermarket source.


----------



## Jarrhead (Mar 15, 2009)

Here is a photo of what the blades look like.


----------

